# Hello for Delaware



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all - 

I grew up in horse country Pennsylvania, and have been riding for 23 of my 29 years! I've had my mare for quite a while now. She came into my life when I was burned out on showing and training green brokes and project horses and being a part-time groom/manager at a show barn. I was training with an instructor who was top notch and very hard on me, for a long time I loved it. Then one day I didn't feel like being around horses anymore. This was a very odd reaction from me so I started thinking about why I fell in love with horses in the first place. I decided to take a trail ride on my most grounded project horse, and it was there that it hit me; I wasn't enjoying it anymore. My hobby was too much like work.

Soon after, I finished up with the projects, got my mare from a friend and moved to another state and just saddled up for the love of saddling up! I do what I want when I want and we are on no one's training schedule! The break did me good because now I'm ready and more focused then ever to find an addition to my stable and move into Dressage from the Jumper world. I'm thankful for my girl for showing me why I came into this world in the first place. She re-instilled my love for horses and the sport as a whole.


Thanks for reading!

Jenna (Tasha's Human)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Jenna. Welcome to the HF!

I got out of riding for a few years, just because i felt i was stuck at a level and couldn't progress until i got my own horse. At the time, my family just couldn't afford one. But my fiance bought me my first horse a little under a year ago, and my love for it has just exploded!

Glad you're back in the horsey world!

I look forward to reading posts from you and also seeing pictures of your girl.

BTW, i love your name on here. It's cute


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm in Delaware as well!!  LOL!
Welcome to the Horse Forum, that's wonderful! I like your username too, hehe!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks for the welcome!*

I'm glad I joined the forum, everyone is so nice!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know I'm a little late...  But welcome!!


----------

